

37Signals: How a Restaurant Kitchen Translates to Software Development - bmaier
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/686-what-gordon-ramsay-can-teach-software-developers

======
MuddyMo
Good piece, but I sure hope Anthony Bourdain doesn't get the idea he can start
writing books on software dev.

